# Grandmaster Ki Jin Chang



## IcemanSK (Oct 20, 2007)

I just discovered that Grandmaster Ki Jin Chang of Streamwood, IL died in 2006. He was the owner of Chang Bothers Martial Arts in Hanover Park, IL. I trained with him & his three brothers under Master Yun Kil Kim when I first began TKD in the early 80's.

He was a good man.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------

